# PubMed- [The use of radon baths in the combined sanatorium-and-spa treatment of patients with irritated bowel syndrome: medical technology]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[The use of radon baths in the combined sanatorium-and-spa treatment of patients with irritated bowel syndrome: medical technology]*

Vopr Kurortol Fizioter Lech Fiz Kult. 2008 Nov-Dec;(6):50-4

Authors: Efimenko NV, Osipov IuS, Kaĭsinova AS, Uvarova NG, Tekeeva FI

PMID: 19177666 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

